
Can one of the nation's great musicians cut through the fog of a D.C. rush hour? - zaidf
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/04/04/AR2007040401721.html
======
rfrey
This story is really making the rounds. It took me a few days to understand
why it made me uncomfortable. I posted my thoughts yesterday.

<http://rodfrey.wordpress.com/2007/04/14/8/>

------
zaidf
Seth Godin's take:
<http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2007/04/id_ignore_him_t.html>

------
juwo
Would you have passed him by? and could you recognize any of the pieces?

I remember when my wife and I visited Paris on a package deal vacation a few
years ago, we were enthralled by the musicians in the subway. They were
ordinary musicians, but we loved their music. We did not tip more than a euro
or two. But listened and chatted with them, took their photos, and could not
understand why everybody simply ignored them as pests.

One time it was a poor man playing the trombone skillfully, another time it
was a woman violinist (a student), another time a poor man on an accordion.

About as many people passed by and everyone behaved, in fact, worse than the
article. No one stopped to listen, nobody even tipped one euro.

So you see, it was not simply ignorant, right-wing Washington DC, but in one
of the fasionable, snooty art capitals of the world that this happened.

